
Tesla's big battery paves way for AI to dominate energy trades (2019) - _Microft
https://www.eqmagpro.com/tesla-big-battery-paves-way-for-artificial-intelligence-to-dominate-energy-trades/
======
LatteLazy
Til, energy markets still have humans executing trades.

Also, is there anything Musk isn't improving!

